# Fanshawe College



## Chris W (Jul 9, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Fanshawe College. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2018)

The Film School Fanshawe College has been updated.



> Updated Tuition Range and Internship Opportunities


----------

